# Where has knetworkmanager gone? [found] + heads up

## HMC

It seems that the SVN repo has been moved, but where?

Any insight would be appreciated.

```
>> Emerging (3 of 3) kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 from unknown repo

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * CPV:  kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999

 * REPO: 

 * USE:  consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU wicd x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/networkmanagement

svn: URL 'svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/networkmanagement' doesn't exist

 * ERROR: kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 failed:

 *   subversion: can't fetch to /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/kdereview/networkmanagement from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/networkmanagement.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3788:  Called kde4-base_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2961:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 4133:  Called subversion_fetch

 *   environment, line 4048:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ${ESVN_FETCH_CMD} ${options} "${repo_uri}" || die "${ESVN}: can't fetch to ${wc_path} from ${repo_uri}.";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/mattc-misc/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/temp/build.log'

```

Last edited by HMC on Sun Aug 08, 2010 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Your knetworkmanager ebuild seems obsolete and not updated in a long time. Use what is in portage or in the kde overlay.

----------

## HMC

Thanks for the response and apologies for not getting back sooner. It appears that kde moved the repo and gentoo lagged behind a little. The ebuild being used was at the time straight from either kde or kde-testing - tried both and had successfully installed on another system a few days prior. All is good now with ebuild from the kde overlay.

----------

## HMC

Just a head up.

I am installing on yet another box. Something has changed for the worse in the source over the past week. SVN knetworkmanager broke (for me - ~x86) in the past few days somewhere between r1159350 and r1159375. Current (at time of writing) is r1160387. If the compile fails with something like:

```
[ 31%] Building CXX object applet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_networkmanagement.dir/gsminterfaceconnectionitem.o                         

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/plasma_applet_networkmanagement.so                                                                   

CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_networkmanagement.dir/networkmanager.o: In function `NetworkManagerApplet::createConfigurationInterface(KConfigDialog*)':

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1dba): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::KCModuleProxy(QString const&, QWidget*, QStringList const&)'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1e40): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::KCModuleProxy(QString const&, QWidget*, QStringList const&)'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1e9a): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::moduleInfo() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1eb2): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::icon() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1ecd): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::moduleInfo() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1ee5): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::moduleName() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1f3b): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::~KCModuleInfo()'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1f5e): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::~KCModuleInfo()'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1f91): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::moduleInfo() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1fa6): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::icon() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1fc1): undefined reference to `KCModuleProxy::moduleInfo() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x1fd9): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::moduleName() const'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x202f): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::~KCModuleInfo()'

networkmanager.cpp:(.text+0x204f): undefined reference to `KCModuleInfo::~KCModuleInfo()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lib/plasma_applet_networkmanagement.so] Error 1

make[1]: *** [applet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_networkmanagement.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3776:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2875:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1056:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  472:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1435:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

```

It may be useful to install (or update from old versions) like this until there is a fix:

```
ESVN_OPTIONS="-r 1159350" emerge knetworkmanager
```

FWIW, knetworkmanager works quite nicely... nothing like the buggy crashy description in the ebuild.

Cheers

----------

## lamarque

I have fixed the problem in plasma networkmanagement svn, it installs ok now.

----------

